# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk >  Narrow leaf Java Fern

## jhseah

Hi

I always admire those tanks/sellers with big clumps of narrow leaf java fern, but always failed myself, wondering what is the secret to make them thrive so that I can try to create similar tank environment in terms of lighting, temperature of water, CO2 and fertilization?

Thanks

----------


## Nicky

Java ferns is about the easiest aquatic plant we can keep, other than duck weeds. All you need is are standard planted tank condition and patience. Once I tied lots of JF leaves (and only leaves) onto a standing driftwood such that it all line the wood. A few months later the wood was totally covered with the fern, like what you see on magazine.

----------


## CP

Java ferns will thrive in environment like any other aquatic plants. Cooler temparature and CO2-injection definately helps. But like what Nicky says, you need patience.

-cp

----------


## richietay

java ferns are considered to be hardy plants, but to me able to have it grown to big clumps and nice seems rather difficult. 

yah, anyone with expert tips be great.

----------


## andrewtyr

Hi Sgt Seah! remember me?

My experience with Narrow leaf is that it grows in non light conditions as well. I have placed them in buckets, no CO2, sunlight, room temperature and they still propagate. However, I use tank water, those that are siphoned out of the tank while water change. I think there are nutrients that most plants would like. The ones in the tank also do well, other than the spot algae. So I guess the crux is to keep your water dirty as possible.

----------


## wks

I have better luck growing the java ferns in big clumps under non CO2 condition. A tank temperature not exceeding 28C helps a lot too.

----------


## jhseah

Dear all

Thanks for the input but somehow, I still feel difficult to plant and thrive Java ferns in my planted tank.

I agree that in low light tank, the ferns able to survive but they not able thrive.
As for my tank, other plants (eg. Balansae & lotus) are doing fine. However, the narrow leaf java ferns tied on my driftwood didn't adhere themselves to the wood, also started to show signs of wilting (start turning black, the yamatoes pick on them), there just not much growth.

Temperature maintained at around 28oC with a AC fan.
So if there is any secret, do keep them coming.

Thanks

Andrewtyr: of course remember you! (when going reservist, mine next month)

----------


## primavera

I think cooler temperatures might be the answer. My narrow leaf in syd are lush green and pearling like mad in temps of 25 celsius. In KL, 28-29 celsius, they grow a little, turn brown sometimes and are a bit of a hassle to keep. My normal java fern does well in any temps/conditions, just the narrow leaf, more demanding. Has anyone grew nice long narrow leaf in warm temps? Those in LFS have them in air conditioned rooms.

----------


## CP

My narrow leaf is grown at 27C. The growth is quite good and pearls a lot too. :Grin:  

-cp

----------


## wks

There is one more point which I forget to mention. I find my java ferns grow better and faster when its directly in the path of the water flow from filter's outlet. I 'm not sure what the reason, maybe you can try that too and give us some feedback.

----------


## valice

Cutting away the dark brown leaves helps to propagate new leaves at the rhizome... My tank has a temperature of 27-28 deg, also have quite a problem with brown leaves...

So is temperature really an important issue here?

----------


## jhseah

Hmm, so it seems that the key thing is lower temperature for growing clumps of narrow leaf java ferns. :Sad:

----------


## andrewtyr

No la, I don't think so. IMO, they are still a hardy bunch. You might wanna let us know your tank conditions?

btw, I haven started my reservist cycle yet, now still studying. brrrr~ very unfit condition brrr~

----------


## Sleepy_lancs

Like all java plants in a slightly well lited tank, extra NO3 and some K would help. Java ferns are always hungry for NO3. Especially if they are not on the substrate.

BTW, most of my tanks are now about 30 ~ 32 with Java ferns  :Smile:

----------


## kemp

lancs, you mean 30-32 degree? your tank temperature?

----------


## Sleepy_lancs

Ah yes. I forgot the measurement. Yes.. its between 30-32 degrees. Of coz I still believe in lower temperature would be easier on the plants.

----------

